# END of an Era: Shut down my 6' SW tank



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So I bit the bullet and shutdown my big SW FOWLR (Fish Only With Live Rock) tank after having at least one 6' sw tank operating for the last 15 years. It was a big job to drain, remove 240+lbs of cured live rock and catch out the remaining fish, but I was able to find good homes for my fish and sold off half the rock yesterday and my friend Chin is picking up the remaining 100+ lbs of live rock on the weekend. We have been contemplating this teardown for several months now so I was physically, emotionally and psychologically prepared for this big change. 

Felicia is helping to scoop out 100s of lbs of sand. Bella is helping to clean up the glass tops. I will finish the big clean up this week and hopefully have it converted over to FW by the weekend.

BIG NEWS: We are going to convert the sw tank into a FW Sting ray & BBXB Aro tank & red/gold Severums. It'll be cleaned by 3 or 4 big canister filters since rays & aro are major polluters. After over 40 years keeping fish, this will my FIRST ray and fancy aro so I'm excited that this is what my wife & my girls wanted to do with the tank once I shut down the FOWLR. My plan is to have an opening in the front to hold a large breeding tank for Severums, preferably another 90g wide, so that Angelica can look at her favourite fish from her ground-level, as she learns to walk.

I'll try to post pics after I have everything set up. I will be refacing & staining the stand to make it nicer. 

Anthony


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Anthony.

It’s nice to see you posting again. It is and end to an era, indeed. I have fond memories of that tank. I’m glad to hear of its new inception. Looking forward to seeing it all come together.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, between work, new baby, bearded dragon, blue parrotlets, several fish tanks, shopping for several households of seniors (Covid-19 related), big garden, etc. I simply ran out of time most of this summer to post much on any fish sites.

Tank is 80% cleaned. Need to also redo the stand to make it pretty and eventually pull out the old sump to add either a smaller fw sump & display/severum breeding tank down below or skip the sump and just have 4 canister filters cleaning everything for me.

Anthony

Anthony


----------



## Jordan w (Jun 29, 2019)

Any updates on this progect?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I am actually selling the tank system. Have a buyer lined up but need to finish emptying and moving it outside for easy transport.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

So what's the plan now, still thinking about doing rays?


----------

